# The Xingyi Addicts forced rehabilitation



## Xue Sheng (May 20, 2013)

Well, it has been a rough decision but it is time to move on and stop hurting me and that means I really have to stop doing my favorite CMA style, Xingyiquan. (of course Ive been here before, but Ive hurt my knees before too when I went back on this decision too)

I am going have to stop training Xingyiquan. After working with it a bit more, looking at the apps I use to do and watching a few on YouTube I decided it is time to stop. I simply do not see how I can get back to where I was and be able to do the apps properly and strengthen my knees at the same time. This of course does not mean I will stop commenting on things Xingyiquan so I will still be somewhat on the Dark Side of CMAthats just me so deal with it :EG: :uhyeah:

I was also looking to return to Baguazhang with my sifu but I do not think I will pursue Baguazhang either, it is the CMA/IMA style I  have trained least and there are a lot of Bagua people out there with knee issues and I have them going in and I want to strengthen them not keep hurting them. And if I am honest with myself what I see is more knee pain and replacement surgery in my future training Baguazhangmuch the same if I continue XIngyiquan

I have done Yang taijiquan longer than any other CMA style but when I started Yang, I was looking for Chen however there were no teachers near me and I just could not pass up the level of Shifu I found in my Yang Shifu, these old school Yang guys are few and far between and there are fewer every year.

I believe my knees are telling me it is time to grow up and focus so I am going to continue Yang style Taijiquan and I am going to pursue Chen style again, might even go to a seminar next month to refresh my memory on the 18 form. And Chen Zhenglei will be in my are soon and I may try and get a private lesson in whatever he feels I am ready to learn. May even work towards becoming a real live student of his, but I am getting way ahead of myself there. 

I was considering Wudang Taijiquan as well and although I still think it is something I would like to know I am better off working with what I know and what I am familiar with right now. Maybe I will look into Wudang later, but not right now.

I have of late been focusing a lot on the basics of Chen Taijiquan and the 13 postures of Chen and Yang and it has improved what little Chen I remember and my Chansijin as well as helped my Yang style. And you know it is pretty cool stuff and I am really enjoying training it.

Time to be an adult and take responsibility for my recovery and realize I just don't heal like I use to...but Iam working on it


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2013)

Interesting

A strange, but welcome, sense of calm in my training now that I only do Taijiquan, I have stopped all other styles before and I have stopped all other style except for Xingyiquan before but I have never felt this in my training before.

I can only attribute it to a lesson I recently re-learned, or more to the point something I was reminded to pay attention to, and I guess age.

I am enjoying the Hell out of doing only Taijiquan and those things I have learned associated with it.

Even looking forward to a Chen Seminar next month, I will be wearing knee braces but I am looking forward to it


----------



## oaktree (May 22, 2013)

There is someone near me who is teaching hebei xingyiquan.
Also fu style baguazhang, taijiquan. Fu style does peek my interest.
I've been working with the fma styles and bjj lately real eye opener
With how similar taijiquan principles are with the fma arts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2013)

I was shocked at how much similarity there was between JKD/JF and Xingyiquan. There is also some, but not as much, with Taijiquan. I saw a lot more similarity between Taijiquan and Sanda than my Sanda shifu or my Taiji shifu where willing to admit or discuss. But not as much similarity between my flavor of Sanda and Xingyiquan.


----------



## Vajramusti (May 22, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Interesting
> 
> A strange, but welcome, sense of calm in my training now that I only do Taijiquan, I have stopped all other styles before and I have stopped all other style except for Xingyiquan before but I have never felt this in my training before.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Curious- how did you hurt your knee?

BTW if memory serves- CXW once said that a key difference between Chen others is the chen fajing-which IMO can be frightening.,,
when done competently.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2013)

Vajramusti said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Curious- how did you hurt your knee?
> .




The first time 

That would be many many years ago, so I am assuming you mean more recently

Hurt the left one when we moved to a new house. Crawling in an attic space came out and it was hard to walk. Went to the doctor who said take it easy and use a cane. But me...being me.... at the new house cleaning up leaves decided that it was too slow to take leaves a little at a time so I filled a large trash can, flung it over by shoulder and started walking with it... just before the third step I had this thought "This is stupid" as the third step hit the ground (the left leg) I went down and became acquainted with my new sidewalk and later my garage floor crawling into my house.

After a year and 3 or four doctors a bunch of x-rays a couple of draining and an MRI they found two small tears in the meniscus.

Later, working in my yard I slipped, went virtually horizontal over a brick wall and I had a choice of taking the wall in the middle of my back or putting my right leg down and catching myself. I chose to catch myself and all of my weight impacted the leg and I had landed on concrete.

No x-rays, no MRI the D was pretty sure I bruise the joint pretty badly.

I have reinjured both a few times since then, tripped once, shoveling in my yard once and slipped on mud once.



Vajramusti said:


> BTW if memory serves- CXW once said that a key difference between Chen others is the chen fajing-which IMO can be frightening.,,
> when done competently.



The fajin in Chen is much more obvious than Yang but don't let that fool you, its in Yang and just as frightening and maybe more so because most don't expect it from Yang


----------



## mograph (May 22, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> The fajin in Chen is much more obvious than Yang but don't let that fool you, its in Yang and just as frightening and maybe more so because most don't expect it from Yang


Interesting. I'll look for it from now on.


----------



## East Winds (May 23, 2013)

Yes, Erle Montaigue wrote an article a few years ago claiming that Yang Cheng Fu had removed all the Fa Jin from the Yang form. Of course this is complete rubbish and shows a complete lack of understanding of the Yang form. The difficulty Yang stylists have is where to go after learning the sequence of the form. The difficult transition is learning how to develop and use energies. That is the transition from external to internal.  After all, Fa Jin just means release of energy!! In performing the form you should of course release energy at the completion of each posture. In other words Fa Jin happens (or should!!!!) at the completion of each posture.  Zhan Zhuang is the entry level to energy development and Push Hands is the method of using the energies.

  Xue Sheng, Hope the knee improves soon!!

Very best wishes


----------

